# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk >  How to plant Glossostigma elatinoides

## james

Hi eveyone,

Thanks for the information about Cyperus helferi.

Now, I need tips on how to plant Glossostigma elatinoides.

I'm re-scaping my tank and want to have Glossostigma for my foreground. I have hard time trying to anchor the plant. It keeps floating 

As I still have existing plant and fishes in the tank...it would be impractical to empty all the water.

Do I cut the plant to individual leaf-node and plant them in like stem plant? Tired planting by the whole "strand"...but proof to be rather frustrating  :Mad:  

Seeking your opinion/suggestion.

Thank you.

----------


## Simon

IMO, both ways work (plant in bunches or single) but it depends on the plant and yr tank too... if u really hardworking, then plant single stalk, perharps u can try a few (3-4 stalks)

u getting the emersed form or submersed?

----------


## james

Hi Simon,

I got it in a pot (submerged). Not sure if it is cultivate emersed or submerged though (I assuming it is possible to grow either way).

Planting it individually....will it still able to spread or will it grow vertically? I wanted that carpeting effect.

Thanks again.

----------


## Simon

> ----------------
> On 1/7/2002 3:48:02 PM 
> 
> Hi Simon,
> 
> I got it in a pot (submerged). Not sure if it is cultivate emersed or submerged though (I assuming it is possible to grow either way).
> 
> Planting it individually....will it still able to spread or will it grow vertically? I wanted that carpeting effect.
> 
> ...


hi james, u gotta plant them deep, the last time I had glosso.. i plunge them into the gravel till only the leave can be seen. but this doesnt mean it wouldnt grow vertical, it depends on the amount of light u have plus some other factors (like depth of tank, shade, direct/indirect) one pot can take awhile to spread.. if yr glosso is growing upwards, simply plunge them in again

----------


## jacian

For the carpeting effect, you need high lights and good CO2 level. I would recommend at least 3W/gallon and be sure it is not shaded. I suggest trying out one pot first, if they start growing vertical, you may want to consider other foreground plants. Planting them is not an easy job  :Wink:

----------


## Alan Koh

Hi James,

I had some Glosso cutting today, if you want them, I can pass it to you. :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Simon

one more thing, if u have corydoras, sae or any type of algae eaters.. it will make planting twice as difficult

----------


## james

Hello Simon and Jacian,

Thank you for the help.... appreciate it  :Smile:  


Hi Alan,

I'm only available on Sunday...no sure if your spare trimming will last that long  :Wink: . If possible we can meet up then, this time you can give me a few pointers on my tank  :Razz:  [ :Grin: ]

----------


## Alan Koh

Hi James,

My Glosso is out of my tank already, also not sure how long they will last. Why not pick they up 1st after work (we are both in Tampines rite?) 

Sunday afternoon, I will be free then I go over your place for tank appreciation session. Don't say pointers leh... I also new, maybe exchange idea lah.

Regards[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## james

Hi Alan....thanks for the kind offer  :Smile:  

I'll SMS you....

----------

